# Urgent Care - I have four questions about urgent care coding



## coder21 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have four questions about urgent care coding for a est. patient.

1. The patient comes in for a lac repair of the arm 2.5cm.  Even thought we do a history and ros and exam we should code jsut for the reapair right?  12001

2. Same case as above but the patient is here for an I an D of a abcess.  We should just code the I and D right?  10060

3.  Patient comes in for pain in the finger.  We do an x-ray and see thats its a fracture.  We should just code the fracture repair, x-ray  and the dme for the splint right? 

4. Patient comes in for pain in the finger.  We do an x-ray and patient has no fracture but the finger is sprain.  We should just bill for the app and the z-ray and the splint or do we give an e/m also.

Thanks so much for the help.


----------

